# Shower and Kitchen vent replacement



## WillanDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Has anyone ever removed and/or replaced the vents in the shower and kitchen roof of a Burstner A747 (2003)?
I would like to remove all the dead insects and replace them with powered vents. Any advice on how to take them apart and what will fit as a replacement (without hacking bits out the roof if possible) would be much appreciated.


----------



## WillanDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone any ideas, please??


----------

